# Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept



## StefanG84 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem einfachen Rezept fürs Futterkorb Angeln mit einfachen Zutaten die jeder zuhause haben sollte ohne nochmal los zu müssen. Hat da jemand was im petto?


----------



## rippi (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Fließgewässer und wenn ja wie schnell/stark ist die Strömung? Oder Stillgewässer?


----------



## StefanG84 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Weiher


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Wenn man nicht alte Brotreste daheim hat, die man selbst zu FEINEM Paniermehl verarbeiten kann oder alte Tortenböden usw, fängt es hier schon an.


Pamniermehl aus dem Supermarkt ist leider zu grob und bindet sehr stark. Gerade im Stillwasser nehme ich daher eher sowas wie Zwiebackmehl etc, was leichter ist, und nicht so klebt....




Zum Peppen darf es dann gerne was von daheim sein. Haferflocken, Weitzenkleie, pürierter Dosenmais, Backaromen, Zucker, Salz....


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Paniermehl kann man noch in der Küchenmaschine auf die gewünschte Körnung mahlen!

Ansonsten die Klassiker 

Zwiebackmehl
Paniermehl
Haferflocken
Kartoffelpüreeflocken
Gekochtes Gemüse wie Kürbis, Erbsen, Kichererbsen oder Kartoffel 
Eierschalen 
Kakao
Gewürze besonders Koriander
Chili
Salz
Rübenkraut
Curry
gekochter bulgur oder couscous
Kidney oder weiße Bohnen 
Dosenmais
Zucker und Vanillezucker
Hefe
Dosenthunfisch
Aber auch Gartenerde geht super zum wolkenbilden.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Polenta ist mir noch eingefallen


----------



## StefanG84 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Gut danke:vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Paniermehl kann man noch in der Küchenmaschine auf die gewünschte Körnung mahlen!
> 
> Ansonsten die Klassiker
> 
> ...



Und am besten alles zusammen:q


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Genau  
Das sind aber die Sachen die mir so einfallen. 

Auf karpfen würd ich als Basis Zwieback und Paniermehl mit Haferflocken mischen. Das ganze mit Erde abdunkeln mit Dosenmaispü und dem Öl und Saft aus Thunfisch dosen anfeuchten. 
Als flavour rübenkraut, Chili und salz. 
Dann als Einlage Dosenmais, Thunfisch, Erbsen, Kichererbsen, Bohnen


----------



## DUSpinner (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Hi, 
früher habe ich selber gemischt. Heute vertraue ich Feedermischungen von van den Eynde.
In einem Weiher würde ich die Mischung vom Fischbestand abhängig machen. Bei überwiegend Karpfen u. Karauschen:
30-40 % Semmelmehl, 10-15 % Zwiebackmehl grob, 15-20 % Bisquitmehl, 10 % Cobra-Melasse, 20 % TTX-Maismehl, 10-15 % Dosenmais oder Pellets. Für Weißfische: kein oder max 10 % TTX-Maismehl, 5 % mehr Zwieback, 5-10 % gemahlenen Hanf oder Nussmehl, weniger/kein Dosenmais. Einfach mal probieren. Futter in 2-3 Durchgängen anfeuchten, zwischen durch Testen ob sich dies schnell auflöst. Je mehr Wasser um so langsamer löst sich das Futter auf.
LG


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Ne,  mein Futter mische ich nach wie vor selber an .
Bei umgerechnet 2.- Euronen pro Kilo auch nicht teuer.
*Aber* ich weis was drin ist und was es macht.
Flavour kommt bestenfalls  im Fließwasser rein wenn die Bisse nachlassen.
Gute Bestandteile im Futter wären  z.b.: 
Zwiebackmehl ,Maismehl ,Pv1,Waffelmehl  Copramelasse,Epecine(Honigkuchenmehl)
Hanfmehl . 
Auch gut  : Ei kik,TTx Mais.Als Zusatz
 Gute Gewürze : Koriander,Cumin, Anis, Felchel ,Liebstöckel usw.
je nach Jahreszeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Es geht ja eigtl. nur um die Lockwirkung,da ist weniger mehr!Du sollst den Fischen kein delikates 5 Gänge "Fütterwölkchenmenü" servieren,sondern einfach nur: Locken.

Ich nehme für kleinere Gewässer (flach) immer eine einfache Mischung die ganz gut klappt:

Paniermehl
Haferflocken
Mais

Kann man gerne noch mit Maden ergänzen.Die Konsistenz ist immer ne Geschichte für sich,man muss sich halt erstmal "einfinden".Da ich aber das Wölkchen am Spot haben will,kann beim Einschlag ruhig bröseln.


Eine frage hätte ich:

Ein Weiher ist doch klein genug,um mit der Hand zu füttern,sprich,der Korb wäre doch überflüssig oder?

Lg


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*

Hallo Fantastic,

 geht nicht nur darum die Fische an den Haken zu locken, sondern auch am Platz zu halten. Gerade Brassen verschwinden genau so schnell wieder wie sie gekommen sind, wenn der Futterplatz keiner mehr ist.

 Die Kunst ist es die Fische anzulocken, auf dem Platz zu halten und dennoch nicht zu überfüttern/ sättigen


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Fantastic,
> 
> geht nicht nur darum die Fische an den Haken zu locken, sondern auch am Platz zu halten. Gerade Brassen verschwinden genau so schnell wieder wie sie gekommen sind, wenn der Futterplatz keiner mehr ist.
> 
> Die Kunst ist es die Fische anzulocken, auf dem Platz zu halten und dennoch nicht zu überfüttern/ sättigen



Dann hau mal einen halben Liter Caster und schnibbel ordentlich Würmer mit in dein Futter .
Dann bleiben die Brassen auch länger.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Fantastic,
> 
> geht nicht nur darum die Fische an den Haken zu locken, sondern auch am Platz zu halten. Gerade Brassen verschwinden genau so schnell wieder wie sie gekommen sind, wenn der Futterplatz keiner mehr ist.
> 
> Die Kunst ist es die Fische anzulocken, auf dem Platz zu halten und dennoch nicht zu überfüttern/ sättigen



Wofür Mais und Maden reichen dürften.

Ich setze da auch auf einen einfachen Effekt:

Futterpyramide.Durch das Getümmel wird halt noch mehr gelockt.Bei einem Weiher,der nicht groß sein dürfte,sind die Fische ohnehin nicht schwer zu finden.

Lg


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Grundfutter Rezept*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wofür Mais und Maden reichen dürften.
> 
> Ich setze da auch auf einen einfachen Effekt:
> 
> ...



Mit Mais und Maden machst du die Fische zu schnell satt.
Zum Getümmel : Wenn die Brassen kommen verschwinden die anderen.
Brassen sind Gierschlunde die unendwegt am Platzt nach Futtersuchen.Wenn du Caster im Futter hast statt Mais und Maden ,haben die Brassen die ganze Zeit zu tun,werden aber nicht satt davon


----------

